# Hellooooo



## Jakki098 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is Jakki, newly diagnosed with type two. At the moment my blood glucose is up and down all over the place, all the time. My first week in Metformin, has been ok, but of an issue in the tum on the first day but irritates my colitis a bit. Wary of taking two a day now as I fear my husband will think I'm having an affair with the bathroom!! This may also cause issues as he himself has IBS. So far, one 500 mg mgs made very little difference to my glucose levels. I used to be ok with diet alone, but now my glucose levels are anywhere between 7.5 and 21.6! Should I continue to measure my glucose and get more frustrated, or just take the evening dose and leave it to itself? I knew this would be complicated once I started on this, which is why I'm a little miffed at myself for not being able to keep it on the diet only way. Btw, which is the best way to count carbs? It was a locum doctor who prescribed them to me as my own was abroad on a personal matter. (Death in his family, I think ) so, I've yet to see a diabetic nurse. I'm also on cyanocobalamin 50mg as my B12 is very low as my colitis prevents me absorbing it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Jakki, newly diagnosed with type two. At the moment my blood glucose is up and down all over the place, all the time. My first week in Metformin, has been ok, but of an issue in the tum on the first day but irritates my colitis a bit. Wary of taking two a day now as I fear my husband will think I'm having an affair with the bathroom!! This may also cause issues as he himself has IBS. So far, one 500 mg mgs made very little difference to my glucose levels. I used to be ok with diet alone, but now my glucose levels are anywhere between 7.5 and 21.6! Should I continue to measure my glucose and get more frustrated, or just take the evening dose and leave it to itself? I knew this would be complicated once I started on this, which is why I'm a little miffed at myself for not being able to keep it on the diet only way. Btw, which is the best way to count carbs? It was a locum doctor who prescribed them to me as my own was abroad on a personal matter. (Death in his family, I think ) so, I've yet to see a diabetic nurse. I'm also on cyanocobalamin 50mg as my B12 is very low as my colitis prevents me absorbing it.


Hi Jakki, welcome to the forum  There is a 'slow-release' version of metformin that many people find they tolerate better than the ordinary sort, so if the problems don't diminish then I'd suggest asking your GP/nurse about this.

Testing is the best way to  learn how to manage your blood sugar levels, so don't be put off by seeing such a range of numbers, especially the high ones. The key is trying to determine what is causing the high levels so you can correct it for the next time. Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand how to do this efficiently. It can take a little while to spot the patterns and pinpoint what items in your diet you do not tolerate well (and those you do!) but persevere - this is a marathon, not a sprint! :Keep a Food Diary and record the amount of carbs, in grams, in everything you eat and drink, plus the blood sugar readings before and after eating as described in the link. Again, this may seem time-consuming but it will give you a full picture of where problems may lie and where you might be able to make some simple and easy changes to improve things 

I'd also recommend reading the excellent Maggie Davey's letter, and getting hold of a copy of a highly recommended book: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which will guide you through these early weeks and months 

For a useful guide to estimating carbs in meals, many people use the Carbs & Cals book or app, which has pictures of typical meals and their carb content for different portion sizes  You can also, of course, use the information on food packaging.

Let us know of any questions or concerns you may have and we will do our best to help


----------



## Jakki098 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi!! Oh, thank you for such a quick response! Yes, I've got my diary to hand and I'm beginning to see a pattern and I've noticed a few surprises such as the day before yesterday, I made what I thought was a bad choice for lunch but it was quick and handy - a Cornish pasty! Not something I normally eat, and immediately though oh no, the carbs in all this pastry are going to wreak havoc, but surprisingly not so bad! I spiked at 9.6. I had expected a lot more! So though not a great choice, and not to be recommended I was quietly pleased. I had expected it to be mid teens to twenties again. 
Thank you for the suggested readings too I'll get right on to them!! .... Amazon here I come!


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi @Jakki098 , welcome to the club no one wants to join, Northener above has given you some good advice above. You seem to suggest in your post that you take your Metformin at night, I'm not so sure it shouldn't be taken in the morning with breakfast if you're only on one per day.

I personally use an app on my IPad called 'Nutracheck' to keep a tally of my carbs, fats, proteins etc it's free for a while but involves paying around £4 / month thereafter, there are others which I'm sure members will inform you of, but meanwhile remember it's not your fault being unable to control it through diet & exercise alone,
diabetes is different to each individual , and just because some can do it with no meds doesn't mean you can.
Ask away and wish you well...


----------



## Jakki098 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Martin, no i started taking it after breakfast as suggested but now going on to the evening one starting today (with trepidation ) as soon as i can get an appointment to see my normal gp to have them changed to the modified release version I will. Earliest appointment it seems is 3 weeks away... hmmmm... there is a drop in centre I could visit though. Ooh thanks for the link!! 
Many thanks for the welcome, and for the great advice. I do now feel less alone, and thats a good thing!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 27, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi!! Oh, thank you for such a quick response! Yes, I've got my diary to hand and I'm beginning to see a pattern and I've noticed a few surprises such as the day before yesterday, I made what I thought was a bad choice for lunch but it was quick and handy - a Cornish pasty! Not something I normally eat, and immediately though oh no, the carbs in all this pastry are going to wreak havoc, but surprisingly not so bad! I spiked at 9.6. I had expected a lot more! So though not a great choice, and not to be recommended I was quietly pleased. I had expected it to be mid teens to twenties again.
> Thank you for the suggested readings too I'll get right on to them!! .... Amazon here I come!


Jakki you can preview the book by Gretchen Becker on Amazon before you decide to buy it...I sometimes believe Type 2 Diabetes The Frist Year is underestimated...far from being useful for the first few weeks or months after diagnosis it's something that will prove beneficial in the long term...it was a great help to me & many others here...Gretchen Becker is type 2 diabetic herself...she writes about her first year from diagnosis onwards month by month...I would say it's an essential piece of kit for managing T2 diabetes...it explains the 'battle' against carbs...the benefits of testing our own blood glucose...and most importantly for me dispels many of the myths surrounding T2...I still refer to it and I'm two years into my diagnosis...good luck & welcome.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jakki from a fellow T2.
My usual advice is for people to manage carbs.  We can have carbohydrates. The question is which and how much.  This is where self testing comes in.  Test both before and after eating, so you can see the affect any food makes.  As well any changes you make.  Keep a food diary, along with a record of your BG levels.  Hopefully after a couple of weeks you'll see a pattern.

As a new diabetic, you will see some high numbers. When you start managing the condition, you'll have the benefit of seeing them come down.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello and welcome


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Jakki you can preview the book by Gretchen Becker on Amazon before you decide to buy it...I sometimes believe Type 2 Diabetes The Frist Year is underestimated...far from being useful for the first few weeks or months after diagnosis it's something that will prove beneficial in the long term...it was a great help to me & many others here...Gretchen Becker is type 2 diabetic herself...she writes about her first year from diagnosis onwards month by month...I would say it's an essential piece of kit for managing T2 diabetes...it explains the 'battle' against carbs...the benefits of testing our own blood glucose...and most importantly for me dispels many of the myths surrounding T2...I still refer to it and I'm two years into my diagnosis...good luck & welcome.


I have reread mine too. Mine is 15 years old.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 27, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I have reread mine too. Mine is 15 years old.


I've read it quite a few times grovesy… I'm still learning all the time.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 27, 2018)

I had a terrible time taking Metformin so if the only choice of food was something with a lot of carbs I would just not eat.
I only eat twice a day anyway, early and late, then I can have the whole day not concerned about food at all.
I manage without any medication, and these days after decades of low carb eating to control my weight I know the carb count of what I eat - I long ago calculated the carbs in a pack of salad or frozen fruit, so I know that a quarter or a tenth or a fourteenth of a pack will be x gm of carbs - I used to have a notebook but need to refer to it only once in a chile when I realize that the weight of the packet has changed or the ingredients varied.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi @Jakki098, welcome. Read all you can take on board, lots of good advice and also friendly members. Just realise we`ve all been there, so
ask away and you can add your own input eventually. Cheers thanks for 
joining take care. xx


----------



## weecee (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome to the friendly forum Jakki.  You will learn loads from reading posts on here. Like others have said,  the best thing is to test yourself, no matter if you are told otherwise. This gives you the most reliable information about what foods YOUR body will tolerate. Even the most common foods affect each of us differently so testing with various foods will give you info relevant to yourself. You may be surprised at what will spike your bg levels and what won't.  Trial and error really but a good learning curve. Good luck.


----------



## Billychick (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Jakki

I had all sorts of problems with Metformin - tied to the loo for 5 weeks or so, horrible, horrible.  On the advice from the lovely people here, I got my Dr to change me to slow release.  I started on a low dosage and worked my way up, still have a few Metformin "days" but on the whole, much better.  I wish you luck on your diabetic journey x

Billychick


----------



## CathyB (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Jakki, welcome  I think the others have covered it really, for me the food diary was a real key to understanding how I reacted to food and how to tweak things along the way, for example I was having Greek yoghurt with a few raspberries but each time my bg spiked right up, I thought I had to go without my favourite treat until I read here that some of us don’t tolerate fruit, next night I used sugar free caramel instead of the fruit and my bloods stayed nice and steady!  I always carry a small pot of almonds/walnuts and a small pot of sugar free biscuits (3), these are my emergency packs, handy for when I forget to take lunch or can’t get the right food.  The other thing I’ve started doing is making a no pastry quiche, handy to take a quick slice as a snack or easy lunch


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi to everyone and many thanks for all your help! I've taken the last few days to get to grips with reading as much as I can (thanks for the recommendations!) I'm learning despite what my doctor apparently thinks, that Metformin is very definitely upsetting my guts. He says there's no evidence for it, but not what I've heard, read or indeed experienced so I'm having to wait another 8 days before I can see him to try to persuade him to give me the modified version. Not hopeful though . I've still not seen a specialised diabetic nurse but do have an eye appointment at the hospital on the 23rd. He doesn't think testing my glucose ( average is 10.2 mmol ) is a good idea according to his receptionist either, and when I asked if the testing strips were available on prescription I was told he said "what are they?"….. I KNOW testing is the only way I can learn what to avoid and what's okay for me. It's working for me, but costing me a fortune. Is anyone elses gp like this?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi to everyone and many thanks for all your help! I've taken the last few days to get to grips with reading as much as I can (thanks for the recommendations!) I'm learning despite what my doctor apparently thinks, that Metformin is very definitely upsetting my guts. He says there's no evidence for it, but not what I've heard, read or indeed experienced so I'm having to wait another 8 days before I can see him to try to persuade him to give me the modified version. Not hopeful though . I've still not seen a specialised diabetic nurse but do have an eye appointment at the hospital on the 23rd. He doesn't think testing my glucose ( average is 10.2 mmol ) is a good idea according to his receptionist either, and when I asked if the testing strips were available on prescription I was told he said "what are they?"….. I KNOW testing is the only way I can learn what to avoid and what's okay for me. It's working for me, but costing me a fortune. Is anyone elses gp like this?


Oh my goodness, where do I start? Metformin has no gastric side-effects and there is no evidence for it? I'm afraid I would be looking for another GP if he truly believes that, and if he doesn't believe it then he is not a very good GP because he is not listening to his patients and making things up - the leaflet with the pills explains the side-effects, maybe take it along next time and make him read it in front of you, then get him to explain why you shouldn't have the modified release version 

He also clearly does not understand the benefits of testing for a highly-motivated person such as yourself, and the receptionist should not be conveying this information  The logic of understanding the effect of different food choices on your blood sugar levels so you can tailor your diet to one which is helpful in managing your diabetes is undeniable, you don't need to be Socrates to see that. How else does he suggest you manage your diabetes, guesswork? It really is nonsense and it irritates me more when it appears there is little effort to even understand the process 

Could you change GP or even (if necessary) surgery? There's no guarantee, of course, that another would be any better, but this one appears to be a non-starter 

Are you using the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50? It's the cheapest one I am aware of, in terms of ongoing strip costs. You shouldn't have to buy them anyway, the doctor should listen to the patient and not make blanket decisions about the worth of testing. If you are recording your results then you can show him how they are helping you - often when presented with the evidence many will concur and prescribe - it's hard to argue with clear evidence. You should also explain that intensive testing is only necessary whilst you learn about your food tolerances, once you have established the fundamentals you only need to test when trying new things, or for 'confidence' checks that things are staying on track and not changing 

Good luck!


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Northerner, I'm very much considering changing surgeries. I've long since had a big issue with receptionists conveying so called GP's words, especially in front of the people in the waiting room for all to hear. Very unprofessional imo. I do have an app that clearly shows how I've gone from all days in the red, to days with green, amber and red readings to mainly amber and green now, but it's a long learning process. It's not just what to eat but how much of each good type is right for me. Aiming for all green each day is the optimum I know but I also know not to expect it all the time, that's an impossible situation to try to maintain and I'm happy with that. 
Yes, I have the information leaflet with the tablets and have highlighted the text which clearly states they can and do upset the tum. Diarrhoea between 6 & 12 times a day I'd say is more than reason enough to switch to the modified release version. 
If he still says no, thatll be it for me!  I'll walk, well my hubby will push my wheelchair straight to the new GP surgery!
I'm using safe accu meter atm, because it was only £3 more to get a whole new kit as the strips for safe AQ was £12 for 50 but this kit... £15 for lancets, strips, meter pain free pricker and case. However, I can't afford to keep doing this and my GP is reluctant to give me one and the strips as he's all about saving money it seems, not lives.
I'm trying hard to do my part and keep myself as healthy as I can, but with severe arthritis in all joints excercise is mostly impossible so testing is the only way I have to take control. 
The more I say all this, the more I'm wondering why I'm still with this GP. Just because I've been there 20 plus years does not mean I have to be for the next 20! 
Just a little help and support from him is all I ask.,


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2018)

Maybe the scales will fall from his eyes, we can but hope (or leave!). It sounds to me like you are doing very well with essentially no support from your healthcare professionals. This is, I'm afraid, something that I and many others learned soon after diagnosis - diabetes is 99.999% managed by you, not the HCP's. You're not asking much from them, but when they can't even provide that 0.001% they are failing in their duty without justification  One of the arguments against testing is that high numbers may cause anxiety or you might become obsessive, which may apply to some people, but for others it negatively affects their quality of life if they feel they are given no means of control - it's down to the doctor to assess his patient and act accordingly. No motivated person should ever be denied the ability to take control as you wish to do.


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 5, 2018)

Totally agree! For me personally, testing is merely a means of understanding the process and as we all know, everybody's body works in a very individualistic way. This is why I'm so set against this one size fits all society GP's would have us all abide by. I'm sure, after reading a lot of people's posts that one can count oneself very lucky if you're given the news and then whilst there, given a good explanation on what comes next, who you will see and what appointments to expect. After all you wouldn't give someone the news they have cancer and hold out a script and tell them to just get on with it themselves, so why should we as patients tolerate this when this pops it's head up? For some, the news is no less devastating. You feel like you've been blindfolded, dumped in a forest and told to find your way out oh and change your whole lifestyle while you're at it but nah.... No help will be there. 
Is it just me but... Wouldn't you think since diabetes in one form or another is almost an epidemic at the moment, the NHS would put more into helping patients manage it better andaquicker in order to prevent many very long term debilitating and life crippling conditions that will drain the NHS even more in the long run? Or is that too easy?
Anyway, I'm sorry, rant over. How's everyone managing in the heat? 
Oh btw... Changing to the meter everone recommends


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 5, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Oh my goodness, where do I start? Metformin has no gastric side-effects and there is no evidence for it? I'm afraid I would be looking for another GP if he truly believes that, and if he doesn't believe it then he is not a very good GP because he is not listening to his patients and making things up - the leaflet with the pills explains the side-effects, maybe take it along next time and make him read it in front of you, then get him to explain why you shouldn't have the modified release version
> 
> He also clearly does not understand the benefits of testing for a highly-motivated person such as yourself, and the receptionist should not be conveying this information  The logic of understanding the effect of different food choices on your blood sugar levels so you can tailor your diet to one which is helpful in managing your diabetes is undeniable, you don't need to be Socrates to see that. How else does he suggest you manage your diabetes, guesswork? It really is nonsense and it irritates me more when it appears there is little effort to even understand the process
> 
> ...


The Tee2 meter is free and test strips are only 6p dearer per 50 than the Codefree..


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 5, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Totally agree! For me personally, testing is merely a means of understanding the process and as we all know, everybody's body works in a very individualistic way. This is why I'm so set against this one size fits all society GP's would have us all abide by. I'm sure, after reading a lot of people's posts that one can count oneself very lucky if you're given the news and then whilst there, given a good explanation on what comes next, who you will see and what appointments to expect. After all you wouldn't give someone the news they have cancer and hold out a script and tell them to just get on with it themselves, so why should we as patients tolerate this when this pops it's head up? For some, the news is no less devastating. You feel like you've been blindfolded, dumped in a forest and told to find your way out oh and change your whole lifestyle while you're at it but nah.... No help will be there.
> Is it just me but... Wouldn't you think since diabetes in one form or another is almost an epidemic at the moment, the NHS would put more into helping patients manage it better andaquicker in order to prevent many very long term debilitating and life crippling conditions that will drain the NHS even more in the long run? Or is that too easy?
> Anyway, I'm sorry, rant over. How's everyone managing in the heat?
> Oh btw... Changing to the meter everone recommends


Well said indeed @Jakki098 ..the NHS needs to help everyone as much as possible with diabetes as it costs much more dealing with the non treated repercussions ..!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Well said indeed @Jakki098 ..the NHS needs to help everyone as much as possible with diabetes as it costs much more dealing with the non treated repercussions ..!


This is glaringly true, unfortunately - the vast bulk of the cost of diabetes is in the treatment of complications, and something like 80% are thought to be avoidable - the cost of all the management paraphernalia, like pills, needles, test strips etc. pales in comparison


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 6, 2018)

Northerner said:


> This is glaringly true, unfortunately - the vast bulk of the cost of diabetes is in the treatment of complications, and something like 80% are thought to be avoidable - the cost of all the management paraphernalia, like pills, needles, test strips etc. pales in comparison


Again and agin it is the short term saving that is focused on, rather than looking at the overall coasts.  
Different sub-pots of money are tapped into for prescriptions compared to cost of treating long term complications.  Aaaaaaaagh.


----------



## Dave R (Jul 6, 2018)

@jackie098 I am new to the forum can i ask how long did you have trying to control diet. Were you told straight away you were type 2 or were you pre-diabetic. I am wondering how long I will be able to stay pre-diabetic. Thank you


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi Northerner, I'm very much considering changing surgeries. I've long since had a big issue with receptionists conveying so called GP's words, especially in front of the people in the waiting room for all to hear. Very unprofessional imo. I do have an app that clearly shows how I've gone from all days in the red, to days with green, amber and red readings to mainly amber and green now, but it's a long learning process. It's not just what to eat but how much of each good type is right for me. Aiming for all green each day is the optimum I know but I also know not to expect it all the time, that's an impossible situation to try to maintain and I'm happy with that.
> Yes, I have the information leaflet with the tablets and have highlighted the text which clearly states they can and do upset the tum. Diarrhoea between 6 & 12 times a day I'd say is more than reason enough to switch to the modified release version.
> If he still says no, thatll be it for me!  I'll walk, well my hubby will push my wheelchair straight to the new GP surgery!
> I'm using safe accu meter atm, because it was only £3 more to get a whole new kit as the strips for safe AQ was £12 for 50 but this kit... £15 for lancets, strips, meter pain free pricker and case. However, I can't afford to keep doing this and my GP is reluctant to give me one and the strips as he's all about saving money it seems, not lives.
> ...


Not only unprofessional but if she is talking about your medical condition in the hearing of others it is actually breach of Data Protection which is absolutely disgraceful.  Before my retirement I worked in the NHS for 38 years and that behaviour beggars belief quite honestly.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum.  I cannot really add anything to what others on here have already said.  You will receive a great deal of help and advice here.  I am pre-diabetic and am so glad I found these lovely people.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 6, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Again and agin it is the short term saving that is focused on, rather than looking at the overall coasts.
> Different sub-pots of money are tapped into for prescriptions compared to cost of treating long term complications.  Aaaaaaaagh.


Having worked in the NHS for 38 years short-termish is, I am afraid, the order of the day. That is why it has so many problems.  Coupled with the fact that it is top heavy with managers.


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks like I'm leaving once again, I've been told via his receptionist!!! That Metformin does NOT upset the stomach, and there's no such thing as a modified release version. If several pharmacist say it can and does, and to ask for the slower realease version, many people here say the same and have had the same or very similar problems with the standard version then I cannot understand why he says different even if it is via his receptionist.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Looks like I'm leaving once again, I've been told via his receptionist!!! That Metformin does NOT upset the stomach, and there's no such thing as a modified release version. If several pharmacist say it can and does, and to ask for the slower realease version, many people here say the same and have had the same or very similar problems with the standard version then I cannot understand why he says different even if it is via his receptionist.


Time to find a new GP,,,
He must be very out of date, however I am aware that in many Pratices it is the Nurses that deal with all the patients and just tell the GP what is needed.  Have you seen the nurse?  Are they any better?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Looks like I'm leaving once again, I've been told via his receptionist!!! That Metformin does NOT upset the stomach, and there's no such thing as a modified release version. If several pharmacist say it can and does, and to ask for the slower realease version, many people here say the same and have had the same or very similar problems with the standard version then I cannot understand why he says different even if it is via his receptionist.


What qualifications does the receptionist have? She may be misinterpreting something she has been told. Enough is enough, however, it's either sanctioned by the doctor that the receptionist can discuss things, or ignored - either way, it sounds like a poorly run practice


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 6, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Looks like I'm leaving once again, I've been told via his receptionist!!! That Metformin does NOT upset the stomach, and there's no such thing as a modified release version. If several pharmacist say it can and does, and to ask for the slower realease version, many people here say the same and have had the same or very similar problems with the standard version then I cannot understand why he says different even if it is via his receptionist.


Personally I'd be putting a complaint.  I did to my old practice, to the practice manager.  (I'm not good at confrontation though.  So didn't deal with things face to face.)


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 7, 2018)

Dave R said:


> @jackie098 I am new to the forum can i ask how long did you have trying to control diet. Were you told straight away you were type 2 or were you pre-diabetic. I am wondering how long I will be able to stay pre-diabetic. Thank you


Hi Dave, I was told a mere 4 months ago that I was essentially diabetic, but to try diet changes first and excercise. My GP knows - obviously that I am wheelchair bound due to the arthritis in all of my joints, so when I glared at him and said "how do I go for walks? How do I join a gym and do the aerobics you're telling me to do?" His answer was and I quote... " Well move what you can then". . He thoroughly believes that I sit eating myself stupid all day everyday despite blood tests showing that my thyroid isn't working as it should either, but he's ... And again I quote his exact words "I'm not bothered about that". I actually eat very little. Pain and the inability to cook or to get into my kitchen in the wheelchair I currently have stops any of that, and has for years. I'm very reliant on my hubby who works from 8 am to 7 pm to cook dinner, and he knows my favourite is baked cod loin with fresh salad and 2 to 3 jersey jersey royal potatoes. Breakfast atm is a no goer as there isn't the time in a morning and lunch is usually a sandwich or tin of soup. After two further blood tests showing my average hbA1c was 9.4 mmol ( 55 on his scale and 43 is the upper limit he said ) it was a locum who told me this silly constant retesting had to stop and medication started. My GP is clearly unhappy at this as he and his receptionist keep telling me - and the rest of the world listening and no doubt everyone they speak to too. It's just been a nightmare for me and still is, I'm still shocked by him, angry at him and very frustrated by him. It's only thanks to the kindness I've been shown here, the support from my hubby and my own tenacity that I've got a good idea where I'm at and what I need to do next. 
I may have a little rebellion in me when I say there's enough diabetics of one type of another to band together and challenge the nhs to do better by us all. Support in the first 12 months at least is - in my opinion essential in helping people understand what's happened to them and why, and in giving them all they need in terms of equipment, help and support free on prescription and a 24hr help line for when problems occur and a newbie has doubts on what to do. In order to prevent long term potentially devastating life changing consequences. If they can give smokers this in of help why not us?


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 7, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Personally I'd be putting a complaint.  I did to my old practice, to the practice manager.  (I'm not good at confrontation though.  So didn't deal with things face to face.)


Hi Ralph, I would if she wasn't a friend of his ant therefore hardly impartial. His son also works there. Think there is a GP complaints commission though!


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 7, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Time to find a new GP,,,
> He must be very out of date, however I am aware that in many Pratices it is the Nurses that deal with all the patients and just tell the GP what is needed.  Have you seen the nurse?  Are they any better?


Hi, SB2015, he doesn't even have a nurse atm, as she is off work with a back problem I'm told. It's a locum general nurse that's different each time at the minute. No specialist nurse and I haven't been referred to one either.


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 7, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Welcome to the Forum.  I cannot really add anything to what others on here have already said.  You will receive a great deal of help and advice here.  I am pre-diabetic and am so glad I found these lovely people.


Hi Maz2 and a warm welcome from me too!  
I've been amazed at the wealth of information people have shared with me and totally agree, we help each other. I'm very very grateful for everyone's advice and help. I no longer feel alone and that's huge! I can't recommend this site enough. I also totally agree, what goes on at my GPs is diabolical and should be stopped.


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi @Jakki098 
I'm utterly gobsmacked at your GP, he is at best incompetent and possibly criminally negligent, I would seriously consider changing your GP here's how, it's important he doesn't add to your problems by his incompetence..!

https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/nhs-services-and-treatments/how-do-i-change-my-gp/


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 7, 2018)

Martin, thank you! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Dave R (Jul 7, 2018)

Jackie one thing I can say is before my practice mentioned raised glucose in my blood I didn't appreciate how much misery diabetis could cause. I didn't understand how many different people arr affected and how poor support is in relation to other medical conditions. I am pleased the nhs has set up the healthier you program and I'm pleased I have been given a place. I wished that 10 months  ago somebody had explained diabetis to me as I have lost 10 months. I hope you get the support you need and hopefully you can find a better medical practice. Keep you chin up.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi, SB2015, he doesn't even have a nurse atm, as she is off work with a back problem I'm told. It's a locum general nurse that's different each time at the minute. No specialist nurse and I haven't been referred to one either.


So it sounds like a new Practice is needed.
Keep asking any questions you have on here as well.


----------



## CLARE291079... (Jul 7, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Totally agree! For me personally, testing is merely a means of understanding the process and as we all know, everybody's body works in a very individualistic way. This is why I'm so set against this one size fits all society GP's would have us all abide by. I'm sure, after reading a lot of people's posts that one can count oneself very lucky if you're given the news and then whilst there, given a good explanation on what comes next, who you will see and what appointments to expect. After all you wouldn't give someone the news they have cancer and hold out a script and tell them to just get on with it themselves, so why should we as patients tolerate this when this pops it's head up? For some, the news is no less devastating. You feel like you've been blindfolded, dumped in a forest and told to find your way out oh and change your whole lifestyle while you're at it but nah.... No help will be there.
> Is it just me but... Wouldn't you think since diabetes in one form or another is almost an epidemic at the moment, the NHS would put more into helping patients manage it better andaquicker in order to prevent many very long term debilitating and life crippling conditions that will drain the NHS even more in the long run? Or is that too easy?
> Anyway, I'm sorry, rant over. How's everyone managing in the heat?
> Oh btw... Changing to the meter everone recommends


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 7, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi Ralph, I would if she wasn't a friend of his ant therefore hardly impartial. His son also works there. Think there is a GP complaints commission though!


I meant a complained about the doctors as much as the receptionist, and possibly a poke at the practice in general.
I don't remember the name of it. There is somewhere else to complain about the practice.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 7, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> Hi Dave, I was told a mere 4 months ago that I was essentially diabetic, but to try diet changes first and excercise. My GP knows - obviously that I am wheelchair bound due to the arthritis in all of my joints, so when I glared at him and said "how do I go for walks? How do I join a gym and do the aerobics you're telling me to do?" His answer was and I quote... " Well move what you can then". . He thoroughly believes that I sit eating myself stupid all day everyday despite blood tests showing that my thyroid isn't working as it should either, but he's ... And again I quote his exact words "I'm not bothered about that". I actually eat very little. Pain and the inability to cook or to get into my kitchen in the wheelchair I currently have stops any of that, and has for years. I'm very reliant on my hubby who works from 8 am to 7 pm to cook dinner, and he knows my favourite is baked cod loin with fresh salad and 2 to 3 jersey jersey royal potatoes. Breakfast atm is a no goer as there isn't the time in a morning and lunch is usually a sandwich or tin of soup. After two further blood tests showing my average hbA1c was 9.4 mmol ( 55 on his scale and 43 is the upper limit he said ) it was a locum who told me this silly constant retesting had to stop and medication started. My GP is clearly unhappy at this as he and his receptionist keep telling me - and the rest of the world listening and no doubt everyone they speak to too. It's just been a nightmare for me and still is, I'm still shocked by him, angry at him and very frustrated by him. It's only thanks to the kindness I've been shown here, the support from my hubby and my own tenacity that I've got a good idea where I'm at and what I need to do next.
> I may have a little rebellion in me when I say there's enough diabetics of one type of another to band together and challenge the nhs to do better by us all. Support in the first 12 months at least is - in my opinion essential in helping people understand what's happened to them and why, and in giving them all they need in terms of equipment, help and support free on prescription and a 24hr help line for when problems occur and a newbie has doubts on what to do. In order to prevent long term potentially devastating life changing consequences. If they can give smokers this in of help why not us?


Definitely do a full complaint about the doctor.


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmmm
... I finally got the modified Metformin from my doc!
I'm confused. I saw the nurse yesterday, she agreed testing really is the only way to learn and gave me a Glucomen areo meter with lancets and 40 test strips, finger pricker plus armed me with pamphlets books and log books. She made an appointment to go on the two day "living with diabetes" booked a foot appointment for me, and my eye test is on the 23rd. She told me they don't really give meters to type 2's as they aren't in danger of hypo's but it's clear I've got my head screwed on know what I'm doing and why so it's very justified and the doc will prescribe the strips for me.
She told me my thyroid result was showing it's rather under active and he should be prescribing treatment for that too.
However, when I saw him. He was blunt.
"If you want to test, please yourself, I hold no interest in them and go only by HbA1c results. You can fund them yourself"
He also said the Cyanocobalamin the locum gave me for very low B12 was "unnecessary" and to "fund it yourself".
"Yes the results for your thyroid are low but I want to make sure it's not just a blip so will retest on 31st July" I've had 3 tests already and all 3 show the same!!
I've gone from getting a good hold on this diabetes thing, managing to settle the BG results from yoyoing from 2.3 mmol/L to 33.00 mmol/L to a steady 8.4 mmol to 9.9 mmol after food because of testing. Now I feel let down, and left wondering why I'm bothering when the GP himself clearly doesn't care about my wellbeing. He actually held the chair out and said "please sit carefully as I had a 180lb patient who broke the chair and I've had to replace it once" I'm nowhere near that heavy!!! Nowhere near it and that's the truth  How dare he?! Even the nurse said I look great and had lost over a stone in the last month by altering my diet and doing more excercise. I feel so insulted, confused as to who's right and what my next steps should be. Just when I thought I was getting a grip...


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 14, 2018)

That's disgraceful. Can you find a better doctor?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2018)

Jakki098 said:


> I've gone from getting a good hold on this diabetes thing, managing to settle the BG results from yoyoing from 2.3 mmol/L to 33.00 mmol/L to a steady 8.4 mmol to 9.9 mmol after food because of testing. Now I feel let down, and left wondering why I'm bothering when the GP himself clearly doesn't care about my wellbeing. He actually held the chair out and said "please sit carefully as I had a 180lb patient who broke the chair and I've had to replace it once" I'm nowhere near that heavy!!! Nowhere near it and that's the truth How dare he?! Even the nurse said I look great and had lost over a stone in the last month by altering my diet and doing more excercise. I feel so insulted, confused as to who's right and what my next steps should be. Just when I thought I was getting a grip...


Jakki, you really must ditch this doctor, this attitude is totally unacceptable!  Your nurse was absolutely correct in recognising you are highly motivated to test, you have already demonstrated the value of it to all who would care to listen and the likelihood is that it will lead to a much improved state of long-term health and higher quality of life if you are able to manage your diabetes well. It's also likely that you will be able to stay away from, or at the very least significantly delay, any extra medication.

You have every right to feel insulted, because you have been. Don't let this person undermine your determination and your efforts. I don't know if there is a body you can complain to, but if this is how his patients are treated then it needs to be addressed  

Please find another surgery, it's worth it even if you have to travel. Good luck


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have every intentions of doing so on Tuesday this coming week. It's another leap into the unknown for me, but anything is better than this. I have NO intentions of heading down the path he wants to send me on! The road that leads to more medications, heart attacks, strokes, kidney disease, amputation and blindness. I'm going a different way altogether! The path of preventing those things. He can stick his archaic ideas and approaches where the Sun will never shine. I'm off! ... Thanks for the encouragement Northerner.


----------



## CathyB (Jul 14, 2018)

Go Jakki! My gp is a little ignorant but yours takes the biscuit!!!!  What a waste of an education he is   Stress is likely to mess with your bg levels so please do take back control, find a surgery that supports patient care, start a food diary and map your test results to your meals until you get to grips with what’s working for you.  I started by testing first thing, before and 2 hrs after each meal and again before bed, didn’t take long to see patterns!  Now 4 months in I’m only testing a couple of times a week just to keep an eye on things.....it’s vital to me to feel in control of my diabetes rather than the other way around.  Not knowing would put my anxiety through the roof   An example of the benefit of testing for me is apples, I was having 2 small ones a day, my bg went up, I cut back to one a day, numbers settled nicely at 5.5, left it a month and recently started eating two again.......numbers have gone up a little, not a lot but enough for me to drop it back.  You deserve better support Jakki so go get it


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Cathy  thank you, yes, that's how it is for me. The stress levels of last week have seen my BG on average in the red around 13.6 to 17.7 mmol/L compared to after seeing the very understanding and settling nurse where I was a max of 8.4 to 9.3 mmol/L stress is a big issue I'm learning. This has to stop! I need help not hinderance. My daughter is a PhD student in Medieval History, aged 25 next week. She will probably live in Germany or France when finished next spring ( she's just come back from Perth, Australia for a month working in the History of emotions university there ) my hubby Marc, and I are both physicist - he in astrophysics me in quantum mechanics so we've all got so much to look forward to, including first grand children in time, travelling, lecturing, etc, I cannot and will not let blindness, liver disease, kidney disease, heart attack, strokes, or loss of limbs stop or alter dramatically our future. Not if it's within my power to do so, but as I'm sure everyone here finds out, you cannot do it alone. Help and support is as vital as the air we breathe. So, I really do want to thank everyone who has welcomed me, given me invaluable advice, encouraged me and helped me. You're all amazing and I'm utterly thankful I found you all.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 15, 2018)

Good for you, Jakki.

When medical doctors get a bit uppity I sometimes feel obliged to remind them that without PhD's they are "doctors" only by courtesy. This doesn't necessarily help the relationship, I admit


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hahahaha!! So very true!


----------



## Brando77 (Jul 15, 2018)

Your GP could be right about no gastric problems with Metformin.
 I have an idea, I've concocted a test where your Doc and I can have lunch in a locked, airless room and stick around for a coupla hours and he can log down any changes in the atmosphere.....if he's still conscious.


----------



## Jakki098 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hahahaha!!! No gas masks allowed!! :O


----------



## CathyB (Jul 15, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Your GP could be right about no gastric problems with Metformin.
> I have an idea, I've concocted a test where your Doc and I can have lunch in a locked, airless room and stick around for a coupla hours and he can log down any changes in the atmosphere.....if he's still conscious.


Hahahahaha priceless


----------

